# Andrewgen_Receptor's Training/Nutrition Log



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 4, 2023)

Already have a log over at TNation that I won't transfer over, but I'll start a log here as well to see if it helps with adherence (a weak-point of mine).
Currently running Jordan Peters Full Body 4x per week, on week 2 - will progress into his PPL when 4 weeks is up.
On TRT at 182mg/wk Test C.

*PR's *(not a powerlifter):
Bench: 285x7 (I know it's shit)
Squat: 405x3
Dead: 495x5

*2023 Plan*
*Jan-Mar*: cutting from ~215lb to sub-200lb (Semaglutide is en route to help)
*Apr-Jun*: maintenance/reverse diet
*July-Sept*: mild bulk OR cutting phase, depending on success of 1st cut.
*Oct-Dec*: cut fat gained during bulk and specializing OR maintenance and specializing
Current picture at ~215lbs, estimated 15-18%BF.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 4, 2023)

1/3/23 - Rest/class (reposting from yesterday)

Weight: *213.8lb*
Recovery: 39% (4h 42m slept, utter shit)

Drove through the most dense fog of my life on a windy ass road through the mountains with no service. Didn’t get home until 11, good times.

Food:
Cal: 2300
P: 184g
C: 152g
F: 107g

Semaglutide and L-Carnitine are in the mail.

@eazy @lukiss96


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 5, 2023)

1/4/23 - Jordan Peters Full Body A2 

Weight: *213.6lb*
Recovery: 78% (6h 0m slept)





+12mins Hyperbed Tanning

Caught a massive headache about 4 sets in, almost called it quits but I’m glad I stuck it out. Struggled to keep my head in it for most of this.
Jumped up in weights for some of these, others were moreso just enough to call ‘progress’.
There was an almost surprising number of utterly untrained women in full makeup and $200 of Gymshark attire today. Hopefully the gym uses their newfound cash for some more equipment.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 5, 2023)

@Andrewgen_Receptors Were these women in GymShark gear sexy at least?


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 5, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> @Andrewgen_Receptors Were these women in GymShark gear sexy at least?


I've got a type, and that type lifts. These thots did not - but I'm picky I guess.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 5, 2023)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> I've got a type, and that type lifts. These thots did not - but I'm picky I guess.


LOL, well I love the honesty.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 6, 2023)

1/6/23 - Jordan Peters Full Body B2​Weight: *216.7lb*
Recovery: 65% (8h 59m slept, whaat?)






Thought i was going to pop a blood vessel on leg press.
Finished DB Raises and Hammer Curls at home.
Pinned .25mg Semaglutide yesterday and am happily noticing no PIP after L-Carnitine injections. Hunger is much reduced already.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Monday at 3:52 PM)

1/8/23 - Rest (unwanted)

No childcare at the gym, no overtime, no reason to drive out to the gym today so i didn’t, despite wanting to.

Went off diet yesterday and was still having some obvious hunger when it shouldn’t have been warranted (like right after eating) so i pinned another .25mg Semaglutide. Will continue with .25mg E3.5D unless needing to increase… it was hasty but needed.

Food
Cal: 1376
P: 183g
C: 53g
F: 40g
^not even hungry so I’m taking it that Sema is working as intended.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Monday at 3:53 PM)

1/9/23 - Jordan Peters Full Body A1 (just upper)​Weight: *216.2lb*
Recovery: 47% (5h 18m slept)

Woke up early so I tried to finish out a gym session… need about an hour regardless of wait time apparently, so i couldn’t finish. At least i got a chance to flex on the morning plebs.




Screenshot_20230109-060320_Sheets1080×2220 248 KB



Gonna need heavier DBs here in a few weeks, gym tops out at 120lbs i think.
Forgot how much better training was when using L-Carnitine… enjoying this new brand where the PIP doesnt feel like being kicked by a horse.
Was listening to another RP Mike Israetel video on training natty vs enhanced, and he’s selling me on his training system without needing to. Never really did any pre-exhaust before, but i think it’s worth giving a scholar try at some point. Going to finish out JPs FB and PPL split first though.

*Legs to follow this afternoon, hopefully with cardio.*


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Tuesday at 2:19 AM)

Legs portion of above (highlighted)





+12mins Hyperbed Tanning

Got tired of arguing with Squats so i swapped in Hack Squats; fight me.
Didn’t have time for cardio and tanning, so obviously tanning won that dispute.
Thinking about adding in some more protein and fats while reducing carbs even more.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Tuesday at 4:31 AM)

Food
Cal: 1898
P: 214g
C: 128g
F: 50g


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Wednesday at 4:42 AM)

1/10/23 - Rest
Weight: *213.8lb*
Thought about lifting today, was a bit burnt out and decided to proceed with a rest day as planned.

Food
Cal: 1761
P: 236g
C: 85g
F: 46g


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Thursday at 1:49 AM)

1/11/23 - Jordan Peters Full Body B1​Weight: *214.0lb*
Recovery: 79% (5h 25m slept)





+8mins sauna (was aiming for 15 but i started getting light headed… took that as a sign im done)

Weights went up across the board.
Started getting tired today and moreso during training. Likely the Semaglutide and deficit taking their toll.
I’m still barely hungry, even when sitting at a 1200-1500cal daily deficit. Sema has a 10/10 from me so far.
Considering changing my goal weight to be more like 195 or something. I’ve been chunky for so long im concerned the rebound weight is going to show up in force. Guess we’ll see how successful i am; the rate I’m cutting at should lead to 2.5-3lbs/wk. Cut duration is currently planned for 11 more weeks.


----------



## blundig (Thursday at 2:20 AM)

You're going to have rebound weight anyway because of the metabolic adaptation that occurs when you are losing weight, and the fact that Sema intensifies it.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Thursday at 3:05 AM)

blundig said:


> You're going to have rebound weight anyway


I'm aware, was stating that I might overshoot my cut more than originally planned to compensate for it.

I don't imagine a very large change in TDEE at only 20lbs lighter


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Thursday at 5:51 AM)

1/11/23
Food
Cal: 2241
P: 258g
C: 107g
F: 84g


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Friday at 6:00 AM)

1/12/23 - Rest
Weight: *213.1lb*
Food
Cal: 1910
P: 252g
C: 73g
F: 61g


----------

